# Drawtite 16K hitch



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I know this is not a "for sale" forum, but I thought that I might get more exposure. Hope I do not get cited for an improper post.

Drawtite 16K hitch, $200. Capable of gooseneck adaption.

I am not able to remove the rails from my truck, but have the impact tools to do so. La Porte, TX.


----------

